# 146 signed up so far for Nationals at Beautiful downtown Yankton, SD



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Uh, if you have 28 targets and four shooters per target, that's 112 on one range. Two ranges and it's 224. I understand they have two of the ranges behind headquarters that they are going to use. four ranges and you have 448. And another out at the lake. total 560 shooter spaces if needed..... I think that will do....


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Just barely! :wink:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

there's usually a mad rush the last week or so to preregister. We'll see if the economy kicks us in the butt along with a combination of members being totally pissed over the three day nats.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> there's usually a mad rush the last week or so to preregister. We'll see if the economy kicks us in the butt along with a combination of members being totally pissed over the three day nats.


They'd be pissed if you hung them with a new rope....No matter what NFAA does....we gots people that just won't change, are not willing to change...say that "it's always been 5 days and there is no reason to change it now"...as in 'Let's do the same old thing the same old way and yet expect different results."

I'm to the point that I'm pissed because people just can't see the forest for the trees. This year, you DO have the option for shooting 5 days in a row, or even more...AND, in addition, it is NOT the same old crap stuff for all 5 days of shooting either....you have what? FOUR opportunities for FOUR different venues and FOUR Championships all in one place instead of having to travel to FOUR locations around the country to get the job done?

I see NOTHING wrong with the way it is done...SOMEBODY (some org) had to play second fiddle to get the scheduling worked out...Tough crap about the 5-day NFAA Outdoor lovers...it is NOT working, it hasn't worked in years. Heck, some states have gone to ONE-DAY State Field championships, and their turnouts have increased as time goes on. 

Cut the NFAA and the other orgs some slack for a change. It IS Yankton, folks, get used to it. At least we will have a place for a National Outdoor tournament when/if there are no bidders...and NO CLUB can hold the NFAA hostage with high profit demands either.

It is what it is, the schedule is done....the four (I think and ain't gonna look it up) separate championships are available to those who want to go for it, or you pick and choose what you want...but either way...again...YOU CAN SHOOT AS MUCH OR AS LITTLE AS YOU WANT!

You complain about "Mulligan scores"....and the 3-Days makes EVERY SCORE COUNT...so quit yer gripin' and go with the flow. HORRAY for the different orgs coming together on an issue and doing something constructive for a change!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know exactly what you're sayin' Tom. I'm going and stay all week and shoot the clown target. Hell, it's shootin arrows isn't it???? Wish you were coming.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

right now two ranges behind headquarters one range at the city park (paddle wheel point) and one range at the state park for paa. Water water everywhere and nothing to drink. May have a new 5th. range in by then.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

fmoss3 said:


> right now two ranges behind headquarters one range at the city park (paddle wheel point) and one range at the state park for paa. Water water everywhere and nothing to drink. May have a new 5th. range in by then.


 I wonder if a pair of water wings will fit inside my sweet seat?????


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> I wonder if a pair of water wings will fit inside my sweet seat?????


 IT should walk on water for what you paid for it!


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

I have to agree with you on this Tom, people are never happy. the ones that cry the loudest don't go to the tournaments anyway so your not going to get them there if it was in there own backyard.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

The ones that don't go are the old farts that are making all the the wrong changes!!!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I am an "old fart", I'm going anyway. I didn't make any of the "changes". I don't care one way or the other! Just shut up and shoot! Or...just shut up.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Ahhh did I hurt your feelings? My point is that the directors that make the changes don't show up to shoot.I've been to 15 outdoor Nationals but will not go back till its monday to friday an never to Yanton.
The new ranges there suck, all walk backs. To windy, hot an not safe!!!! Take it for what its worth I not happy about it!!!!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

nock tune said:


> Ahhh did I hurt your feelings? My point is that the directors that make the changes don't show up to shoot.I've been to 15 outdoor Nationals but will not go back till its monday to friday an never to Yanton.
> The new ranges there suck, all walk backs. To windy, hot an not safe!!!! Take it for what its worth I not happy about it!!!!


You mean to say that you won't go to Mechanicsburgh in 2012? Of course it is wed -sun. You will miss the best ever if you don't show. As
for safety in SD, the ranges were laid out from the satellite according to the book. It just looks bad because you see a lot more.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

nock tune said:


> Ahhh did I hurt your feelings? My point is that the directors that make the changes don't show up to shoot.I've been to 15 outdoor Nationals but will not go back till its monday to friday an never to Yanton.
> The new ranges there suck, all walk backs. To windy, hot an not safe!!!! Take it for what its worth I not happy about it!!!!


What changes did the directors make? They don't get to change much of anything. It's the councilmen and the Bruce that pretty much do it all. and sometimes not even the coucilmen......


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The four (4) ranges behind headquarters is now two (2) ranges. Crazy Horse at Paddle wheel park, will be a TV range, shooting from the field into the woods line. Dakota range at Lewis and Clark park, will be used for USA tourney, then coverted back to NFAA field, this will be and old folks range......easy to traverse. You will have to pay a daily user fee to enter the park. May not have to use it though, may get by with 3 ranges. New parking lot behind headquarters for Rushmore range and west of FITA field. Will make it easier to get into. Mesquetio and gnat spraying start tomorrow, bring plenty of deet.
Frank


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

We just hope to make it to Mechanicsburg in 2012.
Jbird


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> What changes did the directors make? They don't get to change much of anything. It's the councilmen and the Bruce that pretty much do it all. and sometimes not even the coucilmen......


Well tell me whats wrong with this picture. It's all for one and all for one!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

nock tune said:


> Well tell me whats wrong with this picture. It's all for one and all for one!!!!


 The picture has been out of focus for quite a while.


----------



## YanktonCoach (Jun 30, 2011)

All of the ranges here are not walk backs as of right now only the TV Range is a walk back range and they will all be staying up for any one that wants to shoot more after the competition is over. So if you want to shoot field for five days you can but we have ten days of events going on here.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I bet the attendance at Mechanicsburg and Darrington will be double that of Yankton... hmmmm what does that say?


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

it says that if Darrington & mechanicsburgh ever decide to not host a nationals, you will always have a place to shoot a nationals if you are so inclined to go there


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Just remember that no nationals site lasts forever. Case in point would be Watkins. With all the nationals held there since the 1950s, we thought it would last forever. Now it is gone. The same could happen to Darrington and Mechanicsburg, although hopefully not.

People complain and moan about Yankton, however, it is ours, and always available.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

My club bid for the FITA (World Archery) Field Nationals, and it was for a two year commitment. I think that the same would hold for Yankton, and USA FITA Field for 2012. As for the NFAA, haven't a clue as to what those rules are for bids.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

rpdjr45 said:


> My club bid for the FITA (World Archery) Field Nationals, and it was for a two year commitment. I think that the same would hold for Yankton, and USA FITA Field for 2012. As for the NFAA, haven't a clue as to what those rules are for bids.


I don't know about the FITA shoot, but the NFAA Nationals is a round robin shoot That I had put in when I was councilman . Every 3 years now because there are only 3 sites that are willing to hold the nationals, you can go to the one you want to unless one drops out of the rotation. If any other site comes in, they would be in a rotation also. That's what I tried for the sectional shoots also


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

rsarns said:


> I bet the attendance at Mechanicsburg and Darrington will be double that of Yankton... hmmmm what does that say?


 I'm beginning to think there's something terribly wrong with me. I enjoy the trip to Yankton and I really like the town. Why does the glass always have to half empty??? I understaned there's grass here now. Where else can you walk outside the motel and be this close to the range? I understand this part of the Crazy Horse has water right now, but this is a damn beuatiful range. Where else can you get your own stash grown right on the range????


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Jbird said:


> We just hope to make it to Mechanicsburg in 2012.
> Jbird


I'm with ya Jay, already making plans.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> I'm beginning to think there's something terribly wrong with me. I enjoy the trip to Yankton and I really like the town. Why does the glass always have to half empty??? I understaned there's grass here now. Where else can you walk outside the motel and be this close to the range? I understand this part of the Crazy Horse has water right now, but this is a damn beuatiful range. Where else can you get your own stash grown right on the range????


Here's the problem. Note the ages of everyone in these pictures. This is typical of every Field shoot I attend (myself included)... Better get some new blood involved in this venue or it will be gone very soon.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

EPLC said:


> Here's the problem. Note the ages of everyone in these pictures. This is typical of every Field shoot I attend (myself included)... Better get some new blood involved in this venue or it will be gone very soon.


You'll never find anyone that agrees with you more than I do. What do you do when kids today have so many things to do and so many diversions?? It ain't like it was when I was a kid. NASP has done a lot. But I can tell you my Grand kids live in Kentucky and have an archery team in their school. I bought them both the Genesis set ups and any other type of acessories I could find that would go with them right down to hard cases so they could take them to school on the bus. All of this is gathering dust in their garage. What do you do????


----------



## YanktonCoach (Jun 30, 2011)

The official field ranges are completed for the tournament. Check in at headquarters for practice.


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Coach. As for the introduction of field archery for the kids. We have the state FITA field championships and tie in it a State JOAD FITA Field Championship. I just lay out the yellow markers for the kids and they have a blast. For the NFAA introductory shoots our club, Usery Mountain Archers, host a field shoot every 5th Sunday of the Month (whenever there is a fifth Sunday, four times a year), and we use the black markers. Since the black markers and the yellow markers are nearly the same distances, the kids make an easy transition. No JOAD shooter yet has said they did not enjoy or have fun shooting all the different size targets and distances. But getting them out the first time is the hard part. Coaches and clubs have to help by pushing the idea. If the kids don't know what is it, they'll never consider it. Once they play, they love it. I've offered to take whole clubs through the course, or just the first 14 targets, and not a single club has taken me up on the offer yet. Course, right now it is 110 degrees, but in the cool months, I'm still begging for kids. One of these days, though, BANG! We'll get a couple of car loads and then it will take off. That's my plan anyway. And my opinion: kids will have a better chance making the national field archery team than they ever will making the Olympic style team(s), and that goes for the adults as well. Like the one fellow says on his tag line: half the battle is showing up, the other half is doing well. But we have to show up first. Okay, my soap bow is put away.


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

over 200 people signed up now and for u guys convo abt just older people im 20 and will b at nationals good luck to every who will b there


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

nock tune said:


> Ahhh did I hurt your feelings? My point is that the directors that make the changes don't show up to shoot.I've been to 15 outdoor Nationals but will not go back till its monday to friday an never to Yanton.
> The new ranges there suck, all walk backs. To windy, hot an not safe!!!! Take it for what its worth I not happy about it!!!!


Nock tune....seems you would cry if they hung you with a new rope! You CAN shoot Mon-Friday....and it does NOT have to be ALL NFAA rounds either. I had to bust your balloon, but the times of the 5-day NFAA Outdoor Nationals are numbered. ALL of the SUCCESSFUL Big level outdoor tournaments are 3-days MAXIMUM.
Sure, MOST of those are Friday-Sunday as well.

You mention that the directors that make the changes don't show up to SHOOT...well....get it going....offer to HELP so that some of those Directors CAN shoot...instead of being stuck helping RUN THE TOURNAMENT! By your helping, it could free up a Director to SHOOT the event. Same with Vegas and Indoor Nationals....offer to help and then allow a DIRECTOR an opportunity to SHOOT the event!

field14 (Tom D.)

I think that this year's formats, while not perfect, are the best thing going for outdoor archery....the NFAA game isn't the ONLY game in town when it comes to TARGET archery. But the "old fart" die-hard NFAA'ers will NOT change and can't seem to see the forest for the trees.

The 5-day events have been UNSUCCESSFUL for YEARS; no use in trying the same ole same ole over and over and expecting different results.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## jmyer04 (Mar 29, 2010)

The ranges have been spread out and the targets that have needed backstops have gotten them. ITS GOING TO BE HOTT!! But, hell we are shooting and we have 10 days of fun lined up, whats better than that?? I am shooting all of the tournaments.. no matter what the weather.. no matter what range.. no matter how bad the bugs are... I just love to shoot..


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

jmyer04 said:


> The ranges have been spread out and the targets that have needed backstops have gotten them. ITS GOING TO BE HOTT!! But, hell we are shooting and we have 10 days of fun lined up, whats better than that?? I am shooting all of the tournaments.. no matter what the weather.. no matter what range.. no matter how bad the bugs are... I just love to shoot..


I will be there with you although I am not shooting all the tournaments. planning on going to Jo Deans for supper atleast one night...


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Good luck to you and the kid Ray. Keep us posted on how you guys are doing.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

good luck to all that shoot tomorrow WV boys do us proud !!!


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Sure would like to see some results posted.
Just checked the website and nothing is up yet.

Lien2


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Same ol NFAA


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Scores thru day #2 are up for the field and hunter rounds:

Jesse Broadwater alone and up by 3 after two days...dropped only ONE arrow for both days.

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/uploadedResults/1163-2011726-NFAA Outdoor Day 2 ResultsResults.pdf

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Some good scores!

Lien2


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

My information says that Jesse only dropped one dot today and has repeated as National Champion.

GREAT shooting Jesse!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Wouldn't that also tie the National Record that he set last year, since he "dropped" two dots on the Animal round last year, but had a pair of 560's on the field and hunter rounds?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## BuckeyeArcher (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually I think it was two years ago Jesse set the record with a pair of 560's and only one missed dot on the animal round.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

[field14 (Tom D.)

The 5-day events have been UNSUCCESSFUL for YEARS; no use in trying the same ole same ole over and over and expecting different results.

field14 (Tom D.)[/QUOTE]What do you mean by UNSUCCESSFUL ?


----------



## wchamp06 (Apr 25, 2008)

QUOTE=rsarns;1061366380]I bet the attendance at Mechanicsburg and Darrington will be double that of Yankton... hmmmm what does that say?[/QUOTE
ATTABOY REN...Gerald


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Gerald! A big congrats to Bobby Graham for back to back wins..... great guy and great archer. See you next year Bobby!


----------

